# Steampunk Post-Apocalyptic RP?



## SlyRiolu (Sep 21, 2017)

Course it's a furry rp since why not? 
The androids have won the war but a rebellion has broken out against their new rulers.


----------



## Steelite (Sep 22, 2017)

There's no magic in this rp, right ? Just guns and whatever, right ?


----------



## It'sBlitz (Sep 22, 2017)

Sounds like this might be interesting. Will it be on discord?


----------



## SlyRiolu (Sep 22, 2017)

We can make it on discord. Names? Mines SlyRiolu#1123
Steel, it's basically a science fiction so it's a no sorry to possibly disappoint you if you were looking for a fantasy. I will probably add in slightly advanced things like turrets or some slightly unrealistic guns that launches steam or something.


----------



## Steelite (Sep 22, 2017)

SlyRiolu said:


> Steel, it's basically a science fiction so it's a no sorry to possibly disappoint you if you were looking for a fantasy. I will probably add in slightly advanced things like turrets or some slightly unrealistic guns that launches steam or something.


I actually prefer no magic ! No, I'm not dissapointed, no worries !
Advanced tech is perfectly fine by me. I'm alright with some guns, no prob.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Sep 22, 2017)

Steelite said:


> I actually prefer no magic ! No, I'm not dissapointed, no worries !
> Advanced tech is perfectly fine by me. I'm alright with some guns, no prob.


Alright I'll set up a server.


----------



## Steelite (Sep 22, 2017)

SlyRiolu said:


> Alright I'll set up a server.


Looking forward to it.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Sep 22, 2017)

Well here 
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## It'sBlitz (Sep 22, 2017)

May I join?


----------



## SlyRiolu (Sep 22, 2017)

Blitz I'm sorry to keep you waiting. Yes you can.


----------



## Wollymon (Sep 22, 2017)

Mind having a 4th member of the party?


----------



## Steelite (Sep 22, 2017)

Wollymon said:


> Mind having a 4th member of the party?


More customers fo' my business !


----------



## Wollymon (Sep 22, 2017)

Steelite said:


> More customers fo' my business !



Yea xD

I like post apocalyptic themes, so this instantly grabbed my attention
I don't have much roleplaying experience, but I used to be in roleplay groups and I was fairly good at it


----------



## SlyRiolu (Sep 22, 2017)

Please no more than 4 it gets chaotic for me if there's more.


----------



## Steelite (Sep 23, 2017)

Wollymon said:


> Yea xD
> 
> I like post apocalyptic themes, so this instantly grabbed my attention
> I don't have much roleplaying experience, but I used to be in roleplay groups and I was fairly good at it





SlyRiolu said:


> Please no more than 4 it gets chaotic for me if there's more.


Looks like we're settled then : SlyRiolu, me, Blitz, and Wollymon
Let's go, to the promise land !


----------



## It'sBlitz (Sep 24, 2017)

The invite is invalid


----------



## Wollymon (Sep 25, 2017)

Im online, anyone else?


----------



## It'sBlitz (Sep 25, 2017)

SlyRiolu said:


> Blitz I'm sorry to keep you waiting. Yes you can.


The link is broken/expired


----------



## SlyRiolu (Oct 3, 2017)

I think the rp died.
@It'sBlitz
I am sorry I haven't checked the forums in a while.
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Steelite (Oct 3, 2017)

SlyRiolu said:


> I think the rp died.
> @It'sBlitz
> I am sorry I haven't checked the forums in a while.
> Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


I was waiting for you, Sly...


----------



## Wollymon (Oct 3, 2017)

yea, gotta try to keep this RP alive


----------



## SlyRiolu (Oct 4, 2017)

@Steelite 
Oh I'm sorry I just have this way of thinking in turns. I'll make a reply.


----------

